

Why Cops Like Me Are Quiet - rbcgerard
http://www.buzzfeed.com/dreamworks/why-cops-like-me-stay-quiet-about-police-brutality

======
Zigurd
To be fair, this isn't the worst excuse-filled cop rant, but...

> _They hate when people shove cameras in their face or scream at them when
> they’re talking, just like you would if that happened at your office._

That's it. Everyone at the scrum gets a Taser. "As the CMO, I need our code to
do shit I have no idea is reasonable, but..." ZZZZAAAPPPP!!!! "He's
resisting!" ZZZAAAAPPP!!!

